
API's dirty little secret - mijustin
https://medium.com/every-developer/apis-dirty-little-secret-24ad7deda1c4#.jja1x6yvu
======
mijustin
Having worked for a number of SaaS companies, I'm always surprised by the
number of non-developers who use APIs.

These are founders, managers, marketers, and customer support people who need
to solve a problem. It might be as something as simple as "update this
spreadsheet when a new order comes in."

Smart API developers write their API docs for both technical and non-technical
audiences. They'll also point non-technical audiences to abstractions (like
Zapier) that make using APIs easier.

